# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  100% ЭКСКЛЮЗИВ? Что это?

## marinastyle

ЭКСКЛЮЗИВ-нечто особенное, то, что делается ЕДИНОЖДЫ и не имеет аналогов и повторов. Это-определение по словарю :Aga: 

А вы задумывались, ЧТО имеем мы все? Не сочтите за грубость:biggrin: :Oj: ,но мы получаем обычно... :Jopa: ...Прискорбный факт. Но он-реальность. А почему?

Ответ профессионала. Я- ЭКСКЛЮЗИВЩИЦА, поэтому ДАННЫЙ мировой кризис оочень мне всё "перетормошил". Людям есть не всегда есть на что(пардон за игру слов). Так вот. У многих наших "товарищей", которые нам вААще не товарищи есть привычка красть..ИДЕЮ..-вот это..лучьше бы деньги спёр, их всё равно нет:biggrin:

Вообще по теме КТО ЭТО - Marina Ovchinnikova, есть ещё адрес..

*http://marinaovchinnikova.ru.gg/*

Посмотрите сами, кому интересно. 

КАК ЗАЩИТИТЬ СЕБЯ ОТ ПЛАГИАТОРОВ?
1) Выложенная работа должна быть или НА ПОРЯДКА ТРИ НИЖЕ,чем ты в принципе можешь порадовать заказчика. Просто показать, что техникой владеешь.

2) выложенная на продажу работа должна быть неповторима по сути своей. То есть "примерно вот так" скопировать смогут...НО! Обычно детали порядка (где подпись, как она выгдядит и многое другое) знает только КЛИЕНТ и МАСТЕР.

3) А вообще нигде эта работа никогда не будет показана!
Мастера и художники заключают такие контракты на СУПЕР-МЕГА-ЭКСКЛЮЗИВ..,но цена соответственно...ВЫШЕ. несомненно всё это оформляется документально.

О моих работах... Они до такой степени не новы, что только им цену прибавляет, как вину , выдержанному годами. Критерии покупки. Сейчас многие мастера пишут , нарушая технологию. Поэтому вы тратите деньги на ветер. Акрил никогда не считался ЖИВОПИСНЫМ материалом, а ТЕМПЕРОЙ хорошо умеют не все.Ибо..,очень быстро сохнет-"на лету". Про "масло" вообще молчу. Моя техника-лессировки. Тонкий слой краски..тоньше бумаги и так мноого раз, по выдержанному холсту.Работы даже НЕ покрыты лаком и не жухнут от времени. Цена на них в международной галерее выставлена невысокая-всё было спонтанно ,накануне кризиса, поэтому я сама цену не поднимала.

Зато сейчас..,когда галерея "зависла" я подумываю, что надо будет БЕЗ ПОСРЕДНИКОВ работать, ибо у них нет денег даже на курьеров(коими они меня и прельстили),а платить кому-то не понятно за что...ВЫ СТАЛИ БЫ?

Вот и я не хочу.

Заказ могу принять любой.От дизайнерской открытки в любом формате, до ...всего остального.

В этом случае меня легче найти в адресе

marina_ultra@rambler.ru

Вот такими новостями я желала поделиться. Возникнут вопросы-спрашивайте. Я всегда отвечаю-привычка от педагогики:rolleyes:



И Я ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО БУДУ РАДА ВИДЕТЬ ВАС НА СВОЁМ САЙТЕ

*http://marinastyle.blogspot.com/*

 :flower:

----------


## Hohotunchik

Странная идея. "Выложенная работа должна быть или НА ПОРЯДКА ТРИ НИЖЕ,чем ты в принципе можешь порадовать заказчика. Просто показать, что техникой владеешь." , так и клиентов не найдешь.

----------

